# Just pulled the trigger!! Woohoo!



## PropilotBW (Nov 14, 2015)

Ive had my eye on the Olympus M.Zuiko 45mm 1.8 for quite some time.  I have been looking to take portrait photography to the next level utilizing this lens.  
I finally found it for a very good price, reconditioned, through Olympus direct.  
I'm looking forward to some nice results with this lens combined with the E-M5ii.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 14, 2015)

Its a fab lens. I borrowed it but can't justify buying it because I have a few options that overlap in nikon

or

(my wife wont let me)


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 14, 2015)

While the 45mm is similar in focal length to my 12-40mm 2.8 pro, I think it's a little sharper than the pro zoom....at least the reviews say so. 
I look forward to posting results soon!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 17, 2015)

Next you will want the Sigma 60/2.8, another great portrait lens.


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 17, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Next you will want the Sigma 60/2.8, another great portrait lens.
> 
> View attachment 111607



That price sure is tempting, but I think at that focal length, I'd buy the M.Zuiko 60mm 2.8 macro


----------

